# Good Overnight Pub Going North near M5 or M6



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

Travelling north on Wednesday 30th September, are there any good pub/restaurants for an overnight stop

We will be leaving South Wales around 4pm and hitting M5/M6 junction around 7pm

Any help appreciated please


----------



## gloworm (Nov 21, 2008)

Exit M6 J14, turn right head for Stafford, in less than a mile you will see a roundabout, turn left, there is a pub on left, there are a lot of lorries parked all around that area, if you drive down to pub I,m sure you will find a parking spot.


good luck with it 

Eric :wink:


----------



## mfa (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi....try Bowling Green, Shaw Lane, Stoke Prior, Bromsgrove, Worcestershire B60 4BH......just off M5 jn 5. We stayed for a night in May on the carpark, but grass is available.....good, well priced food.

Cheers



Mark


----------



## Arrachogaidh (Sep 27, 2011)

Have used Church House in the past. Friendly, nice beer and grub.
The Church House, Congleton, CW12 2DY

M6 J17

http://www.churchhousecongleton.co.uk/

:lol:


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

M6. Jn12 on the A5.. My front drive if you get stuck !!!
We have a couple of close by pubs that have large car parks, once back from Lincoln I can go check for you, I have been meaning to go ask them for ages...

Also there is a pub on the A449 5 mins from Jn12 that I did ask before and they were fine with parking.. Will get you more details when I am back on my PC....( I pad use a bit awkward)....


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

That is great Tonka that's very much!


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

Hi Guys

Just wondered if there are any mores ides for us, hopefully somewhere at start of M6 going north

Already have the pub in Congleton as one potential stopover

all help appreciated

many thanks


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Four ashes pub.
On the A449 a few mins from Junction 12 on M6 or you can go M54 to jn 2 then head North...... I spoke with landlord some time ago and no issues with parking.. Food ok but only eat there once..
https://maps.google.co.uk/?ll=52.67...oid=lQ81LqlVe_-rTd_V5aDIcw&cbp=11,335.61,,0,0

I have 2 more nearby that i will post soon, going to ask on Wednesday about overnighting....

You would be best to get up at least this far as then you avoid all the chaos in the morning.. Also anywhere near the M5/M6 junction is all built up area...


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

52.674365,-2.050112
Chase gate
https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=52...=m&z=17&vpsrc=0&panoid=XULb1t1CRyiAC9EVP_xeYg

52.683067,-2.068134
Four crosses..
https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=52...id=KlDyy8fS0TV1PpFC6dKZfQ&cbp=13,40.32,,0,4.5


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

tonka said:


> 52.674365,-2.050112
> Chase gate
> https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=52...=m&z=17&vpsrc=0&panoid=XULb1t1CRyiAC9EVP_xeYg
> 
> ...


They both look fine if we are allowed to overnight, appreciate your help
than Q


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Update for you..

Chase gate pub... DOES NOT allow overnight... Pity as it's good for food and has a big car park..

Tumbledown farm.. No matter what time I pop in cant get anyone to give me and answer, manager always out.. Guess they think I am a salesman,,, lol again pity as they have a huge car park with hedges, looks like a French aire...

HOWEVER..
52.660455,-2.060455
https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=52...=aZiklIJTyQ7oar6y53VARA&cbp=12,356.84,,0,9.69

Wheatsheaf inn.. Just a hop off Jn 11 of the M6.. Allows campers, Landlady is former RV owner and used to go to the motorhome shows.. Has EHU if needed. Free to stop but would like people to buy drinks / food. Live entertainments some nights. Play area for kids. Members of Britstops as well..


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

Topman Tonka

thanks very much we will be using one of those for sure!

Than Q


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Guys

Some top reply's and advice on stop overs, can I ask that you put the details on the map if not already there as it would be a shame to loose the info.

Thanks

Andy


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Bubblehead said:


> Guys
> 
> Some top reply's and advice on stop overs, can I ask that you put the details on the map if not already there as it would be a shame to loose the info.
> 
> ...


Can I ask that you look at the map first and see that I have done it and that there was a thread posted by Nuke stating a new entry had been made.. 

Will go get some pictures and add those later...


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Tonka

Hence I said 'if not already there', just a gentle nudge to get people to put the sites in the data base, not aimed at you directly.


Andy


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Bubblehead said:


> Tonka
> 
> Hence I said 'if not already there', just a gentle nudge to get people to put the sites in the data base, not aimed at you directly.
> 
> Andy


 

I know... just tounge in cheek humor...
Must be spending to much time on other forums.. !!! :wink:


----------

